# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  كيف أعتني بنظافة الثلاجه

## الوسادة

*







الكثير من السيدات يعانون للحفاظ على نظافة الثلاجة ورائحتها. هذه خطوات بسيطة يمكنك اتباعها لتتجنبي تراكم البكتيريا التي تبعث على الرائحة الكريهة في الثلاجة:

- تأكدي من رمي أي بقايا طعام لن تستخدميها ولاتتركيها لتبقى لبضعة أيام في الثلاجة.

- لاتضعي الطعام الذي يحتوي على الثوم أو الكثير من البهارات في الثلاجة بل تخلصي منه. 

- تأكدي من تنظيف الثلاجة مرة واحدة كل شهر على الأقل واحرصي على تجفيف الماء بعد تنظيفها بقطعة قماش نظيفة وترك باب الثلاجة مفتوحاً لفترة حتى تجف. 

- ضعي قطعة فحم او القليل من البن (القهوة) في الثلاجة لامتصاص الروائح.

- استخدمي منظف ومعقم داك في تنظيف الثلاجة من الخارج وفي الجوانب المطاطية لتقضي على البكتيريا المتراكمة فيها.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هديل ما تركت اشي الا وحكت عنه حتى الحياة جوات الثلاجة كان الها نصيب من حكاياتها ، يخرب شيطانك شو مميزة يا بنت ، يعطيكِ الف عافية*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو هدوله بس يصير عندي ثلاجه رح اهتم فيها  :Smile:

----------

